# Sous Vide Flank Steak



## uncle eddie (Jun 27, 2021)

Since mother nature is trying to drown us here in Missouri, we decided to keep the cooking mostly inside went with a flank steak in the (Inkbird) sous vide.  

Pulled it from the deep freeze this morning, let it thaw for a couple of hours, repackaged it in shrink wrap with our fave marinade, rested it in the fridge until this afternoon.   Cooked the flank steak for 1 hour at 140F in the sous vide.  Finished it on the gas grill on high for about 2 minutes per side.   

For a quick meal, this was pretty easy and very tasty.  The flank steak was juicy and tender too.

Pics follow:

plopped it in the sous vide....







1 hour later






1 hour and 1 minute later






quick sear on the gas grill






sliced - juicy and tender






and (paper) plated - nothing fancy but it was a nice meal.







*SIDE NOTE:*  The Inkbird is a very fine sous vide - love it - but the Joule sous vide app is absolutely amazing.  It has a video of every recipe at every temperature so you can see what it looks like before you set the temperature.  It 100% takes the guesswork out of it.  If you have a sous vide, seriously consider downloading the Joule app.  You will have to register to get it to work, but I never get any emails, ads or spam from Joule (or Inkbird).


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 27, 2021)

Dang! That looks great! 

Thank you for the feedback about the app too! I need to expand my horizons  and get into Sous Vide at some point.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 27, 2021)

Looks good Eddie . I started searing in a dry cast iron pan . Dang gas grill wont get hot enough for me . 
Love some flank steak , great flavor . Nice meal , and yup been pretty wet here .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Eddie . I started searing in a dry cast iron pan . Dang gas grill wont get hot enough for me .
> Love some flank steak , great flavor . Nice meal , and yup been pretty wet here .



What brand of SV do you have?


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 27, 2021)

Thing of beauty. . .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 27, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> What brand of SV do you have?


I have 2 . An 800 watt Anova , and a 900 watt Anova . I have had them both going at the same time . I love 'em .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I have 2 . An 800 watt Anova , and a 900 watt Anova . I have had them both going at the same time . I love 'em .



Haha twisting my arm! 

I actually saw one at Sam's Club the other day that included a cooking chamber too..


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes they have oven styles . I like the sticks . Watch inkbird for a discount . .


----------



## jmusser (Jun 27, 2021)

Interesting... I like the idea and LOVE the results. Well done. This weather had made it tough to get out there.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 27, 2021)

Looks delicious! Thanks for the tip o mother app. Going to check it out for sure


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2021)

Flanks used to be one of our favorite cuts until the price skyrocketed. Yours looks really good Eddie

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2021)

That Looks Awesome, Eddie!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2021)

That’s one good looking meal there Eddie!
Al


----------



## clifish (Jun 28, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Since mother nature is trying to drown us here in Missouri, we decided to keep the cooking mostly inside went with a flank steak in the (Inkbird) sous vide.
> 
> Pulled it from the deep freeze this morning, let it thaw for a couple of hours, repackaged it in shrink wrap with our fave marinade, rested it in the fridge until this afternoon.   Cooked the flank steak for 1 hour at 140F in the sous vide.  Finished it on the gas grill on high for about 2 minutes per side.
> 
> ...


So the Joule app will control the inkbird SV?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2021)

I think he's talking about recipes in the app with cook times and temps . The Anova app has the same thing .


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 28, 2021)

clifish said:


> So the Joule app will control the inkbird SV?





 clifish
 - the Joule app does not control the Inkbird sous vide.  The Joule app has fantastic recipes with videos of each meat cut, at each of the temperatures that they list - and there are many temps for each recipe.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice steak!  love love love SV steak.  the meal is gorg!  nice work Eddie


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> What brand of SV do you have?


I have the 1000w inkbird

Actually - they are 30% off an amazon right now making it about $56.70 - THAT is a deal man!!


----------



## cutplug (Jul 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I have 2 . An 800 watt Anova , and a 900 watt Anova . I have had them both going at the same time . I love 'em .


For a high quality sear just reach for your 500,000 BTU weed burner. Just be careful of where your meat is. It will melt foil!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2021)

cutplug said:


> For a high quality sear


I use cast iron . Dry meat , dry pan . Add butter at the flip . Comes out great and smells better than propane .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I use cast iron . Dry meat , dry pan . Add butter at the flip . Comes out great and smells better than propane .
> View attachment 503811



Wait until you start making your own butter!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Wait until you start making your own butter!


Hope to soon . Maybe this coming weekend . Be good for that for sure . On the blackstone too .


----------



## cutplug (Jul 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I use cast iron . Dry meat , dry pan . Add butter at the flip . Comes out great and smells better than propane .
> View attachment 503811


No Smell. Better sear. Don't knock it til you try it!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2021)

Cast iron gives me exactly what we like . Perfect sear .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 13, 2021)

I was in Sam's today and there were a couple of flank steaks in the counter....*for $10.98/lb!!! WOW, just WOW. *I had no idea that they were that expensive these days, even though I realize that the price of everything has gone through the roof.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 13, 2021)

It dont matter what you eat it off of, that looks dang good!

Jim


----------

